# Round Rocks will not be closing



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

For those of you cache valley anglers and you who shop at Roundrocks.com the store will not be closing. Instead the shop will be expanding and bringing in several new product lines over the next month or two, as well as some great new pricing on some things. Just wanted to let everyone know, thanks.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I have been going down there a couple times a week to stock up. Guys seem pretty helpful and prices are cheap for flies.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Yipee *()* *()* hate to see any fly shop close! I,ll be goin in soon and give them some business and check em out.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I would go in there when i'm up in that direction if they carried decent quality flies.


----------



## joesn68 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have not had any issues with their flies.
I also like the service I have received there. My boys and I love to go out back of the store and feed the fish. This is the only shop I know of that will give you an honest report of the river, what to use, and actually show you on a map where and how to use any fly.
I have been in other shops that if the sales person asks if they can help you and you aren't looking for a brand new ,top of the line, Sage then they just ignore you.
I will continue to frequent Round Rocks.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Flies look pretty good- not always tied to last long though. Price is good and for some of the PIA to tie flies it's a good deal, just put a 1/4 drop of glue on the parachutes or you will be losing a hackle after 1 or 2 fish. Now the fly tying material section and hooks has a lot to be desired period and I rarely go in there for that though I look each time to see if it has progressed. Need to get away from the trinkets line. Cut the shirts way down , which I think they are, get rid of the Christmas ornaments and be competively priced. I bought a fly line in there 20% off but it was only $4 cheaper than Simith and Edwards standard price. I also bought the only DT 5wt line that was there out of 30 or more lines. Need to sell what most are using. Be a fly shop and not something else. Nice guys in there. Not always the greatest on what's happening or just plain knowledgable fly guy talk but none the less good guys. I certainly hope the best for them and will continue to give them some of my business but there are changes they need to make to get all of it.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

RIGHT ON!
They are the best shop in the valley IMHO.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Im glad they are staying in business, I spend lots of $$ there


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd heard that, it's good news. 
I do some mail order with them.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet The past month I have been thinking about where I'm going to buy my stuff if they closed an now I don't have to worry about it.

Thanks


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2009)

I just went in and bought some more stuff today. I would be really sad if they closed


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Can't wait to check out the new inventory when the time comes.


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

So what happened? Did they find the financial backer they were looking for?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

They hired a new guy a know.


----------

